# Running times and temps on snack sticks ???



## smokingrobert (Jan 18, 2017)

Well on Friday I will be doing my first batch of snack sticks ever in my Bradley smoker . I am going to do about 5lbs of snack sticks 2.5lbs of original and 2.5 lbs of hot using the Backwoods seasonings . Was wondering what do you guys run you temps at and for how long ?? What works the best temps and times ?? Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello Robert.  Welcome to SMF

Most of us follow the process below to smoke our sticks.  Now, this is ONLY if your sticks have been cured with a nitrite salt like cure #1.  

Start at 120-130 for 1 -2 hours with no smoke to dry the exterior of the sticks.  Then, bump the temp up 10 degrees for 30 minutes and add smoke. Each 30 minutes thereafter, bump the temp up 10 degrees until you hit a pit temperature of 170 degrees.  Then let the sticks or sausage cook/smoke until the internal temperature of the sticks/sausage is 152.  

After you hit 152, remove them from the pit and shower with cold water or dip them into cold water to let the cooking process stop.  If you don't want to dip them, take them out at 150 and allow them to hang for a while, they'll finish "cooking" on their own. 

As for time, no way of telling how long it will tKe.  It depends on the meat, the diameter of the sticks/sausage, and the moisture content.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Hello Robert.  Welcome to SMF
> 
> Most of us follow the process below to smoke our sticks.  Now, this is ONLY if your sticks have been cured with a nitrite salt like cure #1.
> 
> ...



You are in good hands.[emoji]10548[/emoji]


----------



## smokingrobert (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info , greatly appreciated.


----------

